# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  السياحه الدينيه في الاردن

## nawayseh

في الأردن، أرض أدوم، ومؤاب، وعمون، وجلعاد، الكثير من الأضرحة والأماكن المقدسة الإسلامية والمسيحية، وإلى هذه الأرض يفد الباحثون عن مواقع وآثار للأنبياء وللصحابة. كان الأردن باب الفتوحات الإسلامية، وعلى الأرض الأردنية دارت بعض المعارك التاريخية الكبرى، ومن أهمها مؤته.. واليرموك.. وفحل.. 

ولتخليد ذكرى الشهداء والصحابة، أقيمت المساجد والأضرحة والمقامات، التي تُبقي الانتصارات الاسلامية حية في الذهن المعاصر، ففي مؤتة يوجد ضريح جعفر بن أبي طالب، ومقام زيد بن حارثة، وعبدالله بن رواحة رضي الله عنهم. أما وادي الأردن فيحتضن عددا من مقامات الصحابة الأجلاء ومنها: مقام ضرار بن الأزور ومقام «ابو عبيدة» عامر بن الجراح،ومقام شرحبيل بن حسنة ، ومقام معاذ بن جبل، ومقام عامر بن أبي وقاص. 

وفي وسط الأردن، قرب مدينة السلط يقع مقام النبي أيوب في قرية «بطنا». كما يوجد مقام النبي شعيب في منطقة وادي شعيب القريبة من السلط. ولعل كهف «أهل الكهف» الواقع إلى الجنوب الشرقي من عمان، من أهم المواقع الجاذبة للزائرين، حيث ذكرت وقائع قصة أهل الكهف في القرآن الكريم، إضافة إلى انها معروفة في التاريخ المسيحي. وعلى الأرض الأردنية تقع الكثير من الأماكن المقدسة للديانة المسيحية، ففي مدينة مأدبا الواقعة جنوبي عمان، توجد ارضية الفسيفساء النادرة التي تعود إلى العهد البيزنطي في كنيسة الروم الأرثوذوكس، وفيها يستطيع الزائر أن يشاهد أقدم خريطة للأرض المقدسة. 

وإلى الجنوب من مادبا تقع قلعة مكاور التي سجن فيها النبي يحيى عليه السلام، ثم قطع هيرودوس رأسه وقدمه على طبق هدية للراقصة سالومي. أما إلى الغرب من مأدبا، فيقع جبل «نبّو» المطل على البحر الميت ووادي الأردن، وهناك من يعتقد أن النبي موسى عليه السلام دفن في هذا الجبل الذي أقيم على قمته بناء لحماية لوحات الفسيفساء الرائعة التي تعود إلى القرنين الرابع والسادس للميلاد. 

وإلى الشرق من نهر الأردن، يقع المغطس في منطقة وادي الخرار التي سميت قديما بيت عبرة، ويقال إن السيد المسيح عليه السلام وقف ، وهو ابن ثلاثين عاما، بين يدي النبي يحيى عليه السلام لكي يتعمد بالماء، ويعلن من خلال هذا الطقس بداية رسالته للبشرية.ويوجد في المكان عدة آبار للماء وبرك يعتقد ان المسيحيين الأوائل استخدموها في طقوس جماعية للعماد. وقد قامت دائرة الآثار الأردنية بترميم الموقع الذي زاره قداسة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني وأعلنه مكانا للحج المسيحي في العالم مع أربعة مواقع أخرى في الأردن.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا النوايسه على المعلومات المهمه اللي موجوده في بلدنا الغالي 


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكور يا النوايسه عالمعلومات القيمة

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------

